# Portuguese SIM card - cheap and easy



## Stellen

Whilst on holiday recently we bought a local pay as you go SIM card. We got it from a Vodafone shop in a few minutes. We paid Euro 10 and that included Euro 5 of calls. When we topped up later with Euros 10 we also got an extra Euros 5. So we paid Euros 20 and got Euros 20 of calls.

The only difficulty is finding somewhere to top up. We tried service stations and supermarkets without success and in the end we had to go back to the Vodafone shop.


----------



## Silverwizard

Stellen said:


> Whilst on holiday recently we bought a local pay as you go SIM card. We got it from a Vodafone shop in a few minutes. We paid Euro 10 and that included Euro 5 of calls. When we topped up later with Euros 10 we also got an extra Euros 5. So we paid Euros 20 and got Euros 20 of calls.
> 
> The only difficulty is finding somewhere to top up. We tried service stations and supermarkets without success and in the end we had to go back to the Vodafone shop.


Hi Stellen,
With regard to topping up your Pay as you go 'phone,if you have a Portuguese bank account, you can top-up at any multibanco ATM machine.


----------



## Bubbles67

you can also do it online at he vodaphone website (all Portuguese i'm afraid)


----------

